# Rehearsal Cubes



## jonliles

Does anyone have sketches / materials for 16"X16" Black Rehearsal Cubes? I've lost my stagecraft handbook, and I don't want to build them from scratch if I don't need to. If I do end up drafting from scratch I will post them hear.

Thanks,
Jon
[email protected]
Theatre Dad


----------



## Wolf

Sorry I dont have any sketches, and no offense I haven't known anyone to draw out plans for “cubes” but to each there own.

FYI - Far as I know 16”X16” is a very unstandard size (small)

I will try to measure the ones that I have access to tomorrow, I do know that the height is about a chair height.


----------



## jonliles

Wolf-
If you could take pictures, that would be great. Like I said, I've lost my stagecraft book and that had the original dimensions in it. I just scaled down and up from there depending on the need.

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## Van

Here's a quick and dirty, similar to what we use as rehearsal cubes. I'll try and make some "apple boxes" and post them too.


----------



## DaveySimps

Ours are just 2'-0" cubed, using 3/4" CDX Plywood, or MDF. We glue and nail them together, and cut some handles in the sides (and sand of course), and call it good. They have lasted years.

~Dave


----------



## derekleffew

As 3/4" plywood has little or no holding power on its edges, I suggest reinforcing all joints on the inside with 1x1 cleats if using narrow-crown staples (2x2s if using screws). I would avoid nails as they always seem to work themselves loose. Apply wood glue liberally to all joints. Use a router with a 1/4" or 3/8" roundover bit to smooth the hand-holes, and possibly a 1/8" roundover on all corners. And yes, sand thoroughly before painting. If there's a splinter to be found, an actor WILL find it.

http://www.schooltheatre.org/Publications/featuredarticles/Cubes


----------



## JHWelch

I am planning on building some acting blocks this week, and while getting together materials it got me thinking that I've seen many different ways to build acting blocks. 

How do you guys build your acting cubes? What are some tricks you use that you think makes yours the very best blocks.


----------



## josh88

I love cubes with the centers of each side cut out. My college had some and since then I've made a set for a high school program and my wife's YMCA program. They never get painted really other than solid black or grey, but they look nice, it cuts down on the weight and gives them built in handles.


----------



## TDN

Every wooden rehearsal cube I've handled is heavy, and in an elementary/middle/high school program that's a major problem. My solution was to cut and stack a whole bunch of 2" white insulation foam from my local Home Depot to the size I wanted (either 18" by 18" or 24" by 18"). Once stacked and glued together with liquid nails, I covered all the sides with lauan cut to size. Tape all the edges together with some gaff and call it done.

The foam holds an immense amount of weight in compression, the luaun keeps the foam from getting chewed up and spreads the weight out, and the 24" by 18" cubes weigh only about five pounds. I've had two 200 lb actors jumping on top of the cubes with no problem. It's also easy to build- cut foam, cut lauan, tape together. Cheap, simple, super strong and light.


----------



## sk8rsdad

Our rehearsal cubes use the Seattle Children's Theatre design of 1/4" plywood with a styrofoam honeycomb internal structure. Ours are covered with muslin applied using wallpaper paste then painted to suit. 4 years later they're still going strong.

The design is available by preview on Google Books.


----------



## microstar

In my experience, a 18" X 18" cube made of 3/4" ply is far too heavy to be useful. I made several out of 1/2" AC plywood with mitered corners, 1x1 cleats all the way around, and lots of glue and staples. Handhold cutouts on two sides, lots of sanding, and a good coat of paint.
They've been used for over twenty years and still going strong.


----------



## jonliles

Good revival of a very old thread


----------



## robartsd

jonliles said:


> Good revival of a very old thread


The "Acting Blocks" post by JHWelch was originally a new thread - mods must have decided to combine.


----------



## jonliles

They did. I still like it. Stagecraft 101 is always good stuff.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## misterm

havent seen this thread in a while. after re-reading it, i'm going to redo my rehearsal boxes a bit, modeled on some of these designs.


----------



## TDN

I dug up some progress shots. I don't have a good picture of covering the cubes in muslin and glue before they got painted. You could skip the step but the muslin gives a real nice cover to it.
.


----------



## len

Can someone explain what these are used for?


----------



## gafftapegreenia

len said:


> Can someone explain what these are used for?



Pretty much everything, but typically as stand in furniture for rehearsals, or as actual props in improv, one act or other quick productions.


----------



## readwritespin

I am wanting to create a lightweight stage box that can be moved around the stage and stood on. What materials should I do? I have a few made from wood and they seem a bit to heavy, anyone have a great idea?


----------



## Evans Poulos

Ours are 16x16 5/8 ply. Not too heavy for the kiddies. I made 2 more out of mdf but never again! Those suckers weigh a ton!


----------



## sk8rsdad

Look 11 posts up.


----------



## Evans Poulos

Saw that. I'm not planning on more any time soon but I'll keep it filed away! Thanks


----------

